# DIY Fix on Eheim 2213



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

There's a small piece of my eheim 2213 that broke. You would normally slip the tube into the nub and then tighten it with the fastener but the nub broke. 

Any suggestions on how to make it work still? i tried stuffing the tubing over the filter head but the tube isn't large enough. I absolutely love this filter so would hate to dispose of it as everything else is still working well.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Heat the end of the hose by submerging it in a cup of hot water and when it gets soft, slip it over the outlet and push it all the way down. Then attach it with a zip tie and secure the end with plumbing tape.

(I haven't done this before but it's what I'd try first).


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Heat the end of the hose by submerging it in a cup of hot water and when it gets soft, slip it over the outlet and push it all the way down. Then attach it with a zip tie and secure the end with plumbing tape.
> 
> (I haven't done this before but it's what I'd try first).


thanks for the recommendation. i tried heating it up and it got soft but still wasn't enough to get it through. I think I need a larger tube but not sure how to deal with it on the other end.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

There may be tube adaptors out there to connect larger and smaller diameter tubes. You could write to Eheim and see what they suggest.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

characinfan said:


> There may be tube adaptors out there to connect larger and smaller diameter tubes. You could write to Eheim and see what they suggest.


i went to the hardware store (home depot and canadian tire) and had no luck. i needed a tube reducer 5/8 to 1/2.

i found out that i could buy a replacement head cover (eheim 2213 parts 7632500) for $35. given that the filter itself was $150 and i also needed to buy new tubings, it just made more sense to buy a brand new filter and use the broken one as replacement parts. alternatively, i will look to see if someone is selling a broken 2213 where i can just use their head cover.


----------

